# My second attempt at vertical



## JeromeT (Jul 26, 2015)

Well my first vert turned out to be a disaster. No bud dried bigger than my thumbnail so I'm trying again. I'm using my flat growing system in the vertical.

I use heavily modified waterfarms & run a two reservoir system. I use the waterfarm drip ring system with dozens of extra holes in the top growing medium bucket. The bottom 20 gallon yellow lid reservoir has a pump that sends a small stream of water to each bucket via 1/2 in hose and black airline tubing. Then each bucket has a 3/4" bottom return hose connected to the reservoir. As the level in that reservoir lowers a float valve releases the fresh water from the top tank.

   

All nutes are mixed in the bottom reservoir, when the top tank empties I know its time to flush and refill both tanks. (Lucas method)

I have a 600 watt hps on top and a 400 hps on bottom. The problem I had before was HOT water in the system. I couldn't control the temps. I finally broke down and bought a chiller (paced in an adjacent room) and it's working GREAT! It keeps my system at a pleasant 67 degrees with what appears to be very little effort.



I stripped he plants "nekid" a few days ago and we are at day 12 of flower. The 2 closest to the reservoir are Lemon Sour Diesel and the others are Jacks Cleaner. I heard the Jacks stretch but not so much in my experience.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2015)

Very nice. I think you'll find that the chiller will keep most nasties in your root system at bay with no special additives.

I'm glad to see you aren't trying to do organics in RDWC, as that's not a well proven path just yet.


----------



## incognegro999 (Aug 1, 2015)

Cool setup. Whats holding the top lamp up? Hard to tell from the pics


----------



## JeromeT (Aug 2, 2015)

It's held by two adjustable light hangers that are connected to the welded wire fencing which is pretty solid. It's ghetto but it works. Here are a couple pics. My camera phone refuses to focus but you get the idea.


----------



## JeromeT (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought I would give an update. Currently at about 6 1/2 weeks. Jacks isn't stretching as much as I liked. The lemon sour diesel is doing well.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2015)

Looking pretty good in there! So how are you liking the vertical style?


----------



## JeromeT (Aug 31, 2015)

Not sure yet. I'll have to see the end results.


----------



## bruce786 (Aug 31, 2015)

That looks pretty good. How much longer will you let them go for?


----------



## JeromeT (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks. I'm guessing about another 4 weeks.


----------

